
Show HN: AI lifecoach - fairpx
http://www.jibly.com/8?hn
======
orliesaurus
Skipping the queue for $25 for a thing that I have no idea how it works, if it
works (for me)? Why?

~~~
fairpx
still testing pricing, will update with examples asap.

